# bicep peak



## dollysprint (Sep 21, 2008)

anyone got any tips for developing the bicep peak at all?

overall size is coming on nicely, but would like that pointy bit at the top....?


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

synthol


----------



## dollysprint (Sep 21, 2008)

synthol... which is?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> synthol


lol. reps


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

drhighintensity said:


> synthol


hahaha


----------



## dollysprint (Sep 21, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> synthol


just wikipedia'ed it, no ta, i want them to be strong as well as pointy


----------



## dollysprint (Sep 21, 2008)

GSleigh said:


> lol. reps


yeah spose, better get them bigger first eh


----------



## dollysprint (Sep 21, 2008)

i was thinking more along the lines of EXCERCISES hacktually .....?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

It's genetics.

You either have the potential for peaky biceps or you don't.


----------



## dollysprint (Sep 21, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> It's genetics.
> 
> You either have the potential for peaky biceps or you don't.


oi slag! NO! not the answer i want at all!!!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

dollysprint said:


> oi slag! NO! not the answer i want at all!!!


To be fair just do 2-3 good strong powerfull exercises to hit them all over and watch them grow and see how yours develope.

I am currently doing:

EZ bar curls

Hammer dumbell curls OR Seated dumbell curls (alternate weeks)

1 Arm preacher curls

This gives me a massive pump. I find a good sold set of EZ bar is what gets the results. Load the damn thing up!


----------



## joeyh1485 (Mar 2, 2008)

concentration curls done standing up slightly bent over Arnold style

Realy try and squeeze at the top of each rep mate I feel there helping my pics along


----------



## liberator (Aug 27, 2008)

dollysprint said:


> anyone got any tips for developing the bicep peak at all?
> 
> overall size is coming on nicely, but would like that pointy bit at the top....?


reverse barbell curls.... develop the brachiallis between the bicep and triceps and it should push up the heads of your biceps.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 18, 2008)

joeyh1485 said:


> concentration curls done standing up slightly bent over Arnold style
> 
> Realy try and squeeze at the top of each rep mate I feel there helping my pics along


agree 100%....this is a very strict movement, but it is for height, not definition, so use as much weight as you can handle. The name concentration curl is significant: you really need to concentrate on the biceps contraction and on being strict to make this exercise effective.......

In a standing position, bend over slighty and take a dumbell in one hand. rest your free arm on your knee or other stationary object to stabilize yourself......

curl the weight up to the deltoid and without moving the upper arm or the elbow and make certain you dont allow you elbow to rest against your thigh. as you lift, twist the wrist so that the little finger ends up higher than the thumb. tense the muscle fully at the top of the curl, then lower the weight slowly, resisting it all the way down to full extension. at the top of the curl, the biceps are taking the full stree of the weight. dont curl the weight to the chest-it should be curled to the shoulder....

i hope that helps... :thumb:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I also genetically do not have tall biceps. For the last 7 weeks I have been performing concentration curls for the first exercise in my routine and alternating between dumbell and cable concentration curls with a lot of emphasis in squeezing at the top.

Its helped a lot and added good size and height. Try it for say 6 to 8 weeks and see how you feel


----------



## RobConnor (Jan 22, 2012)

IMO, the shape of your biceps, including the peak, is determined by your genetics, not your choice in exercises. You can't influence whereabouts muscle is added to the bicep, you can only influence muscle being added.

http://muscleqa.com/1/whats-the-best-exercises-for-adding-peak-to-my-biceps


----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2011)

preacher curls with the ez bar. put ure hands in the middle par of the bar, underhand and jst squeze it at the top, like water out of a sponge


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I suggest y'all look up spider curls. You can feel your peak throbbing when you do them


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

RobConnor said:


> IMO, the shape of your biceps, including the peak, is determined by your genetics, not your choice in exercises. You can't influence whereabouts muscle is added to the bicep, you can only influence muscle being added.
> 
> http://muscleqa.com/1/whats-the-best-exercises-for-adding-peak-to-my-biceps


A 4 year bump! Wonder if he has peaks yet!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Lower bf helps as well.

Noticed the other day, how my bicep was split in two and looked peaky.


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

spider curls for me as well


----------

